# Textdatei in html auslesen?



## SixxKiller (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Leutz!

Ich muss leider wieder einmal auf Eure Hilfe zurück greiffen.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier um Hilfe bezüglich Auslesen einer Textdatei
über PHP gebeten was von Euch auch promt beantwortet und gelöst wurde.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/2...sen.html?highlight=Textdatei+in+html+auslesen
Nachdem ich die Webseite fertig gestellt hatte informierte man mich das der Server kein
PHP unterstützt und für die Zukunft auch nicht geändert werden soll.
Nun suche ich eine Lösung um ganz und gar auf PHP zu verzichten.
Wie stell ich das an eine Textdatei in html auszulesen. Dargestellt soll die Datei in einem
IFrame.
Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe und Mühe!

Greetz SixxKiller


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Mai 2006)

Mit HTML kannst du keine Dateien auslesen.

Du könntest die Datei mit Javascript und XMLHttpRequest auslesen...das wäre aber auch nicht das wahre, die Funktionstüchtigkeit einer Webseite von JS abhängig zu machen.


----------



## franz007 (9. Mai 2006)

Html ist eine Sprache um Text logisch zu Strukturieren dh du kannst auch nichts auslesen oder ähnliches.

Schreib doch deine Daten direkt als html Datei?


----------



## SixxKiller (9. Mai 2006)

Das ist ja das Problem, es muss aus der Textdatei ausgelesen werden. Es geht um mehrere Tabellen sowie Topscorer Listen. Ich erstell nur die Webseite, später soll auch
jemand die Seite bzw die Tabellen aktualisieren der nur die Txt ändern muss und nicht
die halbe HTML.
Wie sehe es aus mit JavaScript XMLHttpRequest?
Wobei das letztere mir garnichts sagt.


----------



## tombe (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

also wenn ich das innerhalb einer normale HTML Seite eingebe  :


```
<iframe src="blablabla.txt" width="100%" height="200" name="blablabla">
</iframe>
```

Und dann die Datei "blablabla.txt" im selben Verzeichnis liegen habe, wir sie auch innerhalb des IFRAMEs angezeigt.

Du schreibst nur nicht ob der Inhalt der Datei dann noch irgendwie formatiert werden muß.
Wenn gar nichts anderes hilft mit CSS den IFRAME so formatieren das der Text *immer* in Courier geschrieben wird. Dann kann man (mehr oder weniger) die Textdatei so schreiben das sie eine Tabelle ergibt.


----------



## Maik (9. Mai 2006)

@ tombe: in deinem Beispiel wird die *.txt-Datei lediglich in den iFrame geladen und wie in einem Texteditor dargestellt. Gefragt ist aber nach einer Alternative zu PHP und dem Auslesen von Daten innerhalb einer Textdatei mit anschliessender Ausgabe in einer Tabellenstruktur.


----------



## franz007 (9. Mai 2006)

Bietet der Server sonst irgendeine Serverseitige Sciptsprache?

Wenn nicht schaut es zimlich schlecht aus mit deiner csv (ich beziehe mich auf den verlinkten Tread) dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als deine Sachen gleich als html datei zu schreiben und dann abzuspeichern. Wenn die Seite nachher gewartet werden muss dann muss der Betreffende (wenn er schon kein html kann) halt den html export von Exel nützen statt die Datei als csv abzuspeichern.


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Mai 2006)

SixxKiller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sehe es aus mit JavaScript XMLHttpRequest?



Naja...man senden eine Anfrage an den Server und erhält als Antwort den Inhalt der Datei als String.
Diesen String kannst du dann mittels der JS-Funktionen für Strings auswerten und daraus ein Dokument zusammenstellen, welches angezeigt wird.
Also im Prinzip eine gute Sache...setzt aber eben aktiviertes JS vorraus.

Nen kleines Bsp. incl. Code findest du unter : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/212746-nach-confirm-eine-php-funktion-aufrufen.html


----------



## tombe (9. Mai 2006)

@Maik

Ok, ich gestehe ich hätte vielleicht genauer lesen sollen was da steht :-( und dann erst darauf antworten.

Dann fällt mir nur noch ein den Provider zu wechseln.


----------



## SixxKiller (9. Mai 2006)

Zuerst Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Das mit Providerwechsel ist zwar nice aber liegt nicht in meinen Händen.
Die Webseite die ich bearbeite ist für einen Inlinehockeyclub der einer Sport-
vereinigung angehört und die haben keinen Lust alles zu wechseln.
Der Provider (1 & 1) kann zwar für den Server php installieren woran aber Kosten
dran hängen und so wie ich es verstanden hab nicht gerade wenig.
Das mit deinem Link Sven Mintel is nett aber kapier ich null.
Ich wüsste nicht was ich ändern müsste um das Script verwenden zu können.
Edit: Der Provider bietet zwar noch einiges aber bisher ist null installiert. Kein PHP, kein mysql oder sonst was.


----------



## franz007 (9. Mai 2006)

tombe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann fällt mir nur noch ein den Provider zu wechseln.



Wäre warscheinlich das einfachste (und billigste), vorallem weil du mit der Seite schon fertig wärst wenn es php auf dem Server gäbe.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Selbst bei dem kleinstem Hosting Paket (1&1 Home) ist PHP mit dabei.
Daher kann ich nur vermuten dass es sich bei dem Webspace um den handelt, der beim Internetzugang inklusive ist.
Wenn da aber schon kein PHP mit dabei ist, wird wohl wahrscheinlich auch kein cgi-bin vorhanden sein..... denn sonst könntest Du die Textdatei auch durch ein Perlscript auslesen lassen.
Der Webspace scheint also eher sowas wie eine sogenannte Web-Visitenkarte zu sein..... und da sind bestimmt noch mehr Einschränkungen.

Ich würde daher auch raten sich woanders Webspace zu suchen.
Ohne Domain gibt es genug Anbieter die kostenlosen Webspace zur Verfügung stellen.
Dieser würde eigentlich schon reichen, denn Du könntest über die Domain vom Webspace bei 1&1 per <meta>-Refresh auf den anderen Webspace weiterleiten.
Dann hat der Club keinerlei Kosten.
Alternativ könnten sie auch eins von den Billigangeboten für um 1€/Monat (inkl. Domain, PHP, MySQL) nehmen.
In beiden Fällen können sie ihren Internetzugang von 1&1 aber behalten.
Eigentlich müsste sich die bestehende Domain aber auch per KK-Antrag an den neuen Webspace binden lassen (sofern dieses nicht durch den Vertrag mit 1&1 ausgeschlossen wird).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Mai 2006)

SixxKiller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit deinem Link Sven Mintel is nett aber kapier ich null.
> Ich wüsste nicht was ich ändern müsste um das Script verwenden zu können.




Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut... etwas mehr Zeit als 10min solltest du dir schon nehmen, um es zu verstehen.


----------

